# Russian Watch Info



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Hello folks,

I bought this watch about a Year ago and it has come to the point where it is to be sold. I have put it on thebay but have made quite a vague Explanation of it. Do you know anything about its age, maker or approx ball park value?

Here are the pics


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

It's an "unofficial" Raketa 24hours. More info here: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=58652&hl=%2Braketa+%2B&fromsearch=1

As to price, if it's on ebay, then it's the price you'll get when the auction ends.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

ended up with Â£35. Not a bad result as i paid Â£2. The guy i bought it off was also impressed as the bought 100 at 50p each. shame i didne manage to get the whole load that would have seen me into retirement!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Thomasr said:


> ended up with Â£35. Not a bad result as i paid Â£2. The guy i bought it off was also impressed as the bought 100 at 50p each. shame i didne manage to get the whole load that would have seen me into retirement!


Only if you are planning to spend your retirement in some place like Somalia!

50p. each?? Well, I think it's a shame such great watches from such a great factory ended up being almost given away! Raketa has such a rich history... they ended up being bought by some rich ###### in the oligarch period of Yeltsin years and they did nothing with the factory. In fact the plan was to strangle it and let it die so they could sold the real-estate in the incredibly expensive Moscow. When I said "unofficial" Raketa above, it meant that during that period watches were being made by the workers so they could alone keep the factory alive. It was eventually bought by a bunch of Swiss ###### that went on saying that all these watches were fake because now that they were in charge they were putting a price tag much, much higher. So in my mind it's an insult to the struggle of highly skilled people who didn't own a factory but struggled against all odds to keep it alive and keep food on their families' tables. I'm usually a bit neutral in these subjects but this is one I really feel strongly about. It's a very good case of the injustices of wild capitalism.

Anyway, rant over... 35 quid is a fair price for one of those and those watches are incredible value for money!


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2012)

"Only if you are planning to spend your retirement in some place like Somalia!"

         

Seriously though. You can still find a lot of these and other Russian watches over in East Europe at very reasonable prices.


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Thomasr said:
> 
> 
> > ended up with Â£35. Not a bad result as i paid Â£2. The guy i bought it off was also impressed as the bought 100 at 50p each. shame i didne manage to get the whole load that would have seen me into retirement!
> ...


Well said, Renato! I totally agree :yes:


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

i like these ones. i kept a blue faced and a white faced one but i wasnever too keen on the bright red. it never went with anything.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Vaurien said:


> Well said, Renato! I totally agree :yes:


Hi Anna, I've wondered where you've been but I guess the Russian section has been a bit slow lately. Off topic but you have a Slava with a Cali dial, don't you? I was discussion those watches a while back with someone and then I seem to have remembered you had such a thing...


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Vaurien said:
> 
> 
> > Well said, Renato! I totally agree :yes:
> ...


Ooopsss... I was busy in last days, so I thought to slow my participation in this nice forum. But I didn't realize it's so much time that I don't open the Russian and Chinese Forum! :wallbash:

I beg your pardon...

About the Cali Slava, yes I have got it:



Slava California di AVaurien, su Flickr

As you know, you can browse my Flickr albums here: :stop:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/vaurien/


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Vaurien said:


> Ooopsss... I was busy in last days, so I thought to slow my participation in this nice forum. But I didn't realize it's so much time that I don't open the Russian and Chinese Forum! :wallbash:
> 
> I beg your pardon...
> 
> ...


That's the one! As to opening the forum, since we don't get email notifications regrading new posts and follow-up comments, it's easy to neglect this section. I've only realized you had posted your Cali now!


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i love the look of these watches, if youve got any left i would be v interested


----------

